# Spielesicherrungen mit DAEMON Tools legal?



## i3810jaz (22. April 2011)

Ich hab mir vor längerrem Die Risen Collectors Edition gekauft. Leider ist die Spiele DVD fast kaputt nun würde ich mir gerne Eine Sicherungs des Games erstellen mit dem ich Risen auch spielen kann. Ist das Legal?


----------



## Klutten (22. April 2011)

Siehe Regeln -> Ankündigungen - Ankündigungen


----------

